# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Can someone please translate this song?

## Joyan

Ika - Нули в любви
Если нули в любви просто дай мне знать... 
Я не знаю как можно вытерпеть
Одиночество и молчание
Тишина вокруг, только пульса стук
Будто в пламени, ты в отчаянье. 
Если в сердце столько боли
Если нули в любви не видно дна. 
Припев:
Если нули в любви просто дай мне знать
Если нули в любви просто дай мне знать... 
Мне не кажется, ты готов на всё
На краю стоишь над пропастью
Тишина вокруг, только пульса стук
Это я молчу, тебя люблю. 
Если в сердце столько боли
Если нули в любви не видно дна. 
Припев. 
IKA - Nuli v Lubvi IKA - Нули в любви - YouTube 
Thanks in advance!!  ::

----------


## Dmitry_N

> Ika - Нули в любви
> Если нули в любви просто дай мне знать... 
> Я не знаю как можно вытерпеть
> Одиночество и молчание
> Тишина вокруг, только пульса стук
> Будто в пламени, ты в отчаянье. 
> Если в сердце столько боли
> Если нули в любви не видно дна. 
> Припев:
> ...

 It sounds like as: 
Zeros in love
If there are zeros in love just let me know ... 
I do not know how to feel 
the solitude and the silence
The silence around and there are only sound of arm's pulse
As in the flame, you're in desperate. 
If the heart have a lot of pain
If the love has zeros - a bottom is not seen. 
Chorus:
If there are zeros in love just let me know
If there are zeros in love just let me know ... 
I dont believe you're ready for anything
Standing on the edge of the abyss
The silence around and there are only sound of the pulse
I'm keep on silent, I love you. 
If the heart have a lot of pain
If the love has zeros - bottom is not seen.

----------


## Joyan

Thank you very much for your help!

----------


## SAn

When I see text like this I usually ask to translate it from Russian to more Russian.

----------


## Lena

> When I see text like this I usually ask to translate it from Russian to more Russian.

 Absolutely. Like separate visions from a nightmare. But note that people raise good money writing trash like that.

----------

